# hCG only 950 at 5 weeks



## JackiePed

Hi Gals,
Ok... I KNOW that I won't know anything until we re-draw my blood to see if it's doubling, and I KNOW that the 'range' for 5 weeks is anywhere from 18 to like, 3000 or something....

But I can't help feeling scared -- doc checked my levels yesterday just to reassure me that everything's fine. Then he called and said my levels are at 950, which isn't reassuring but isn't dooming either, so he is re-checking on Friday. 

I've never bothered to check hCG levels with my previous 2 pregnancies, all I know is that when I m/c'd, I was at 6w 1d and my hCG was at 745 the night I m/c'd. Perhaps my 950 is just too close to that dooming number in my head...

Anyway... anyone know what their hCG levels were at 5 weeks with a successful pregnancy and had levels around that same 950-ish number? I can't stand all this worry -- this stinks! :wacko:


----------



## Neko

At 4 weeks, 4 days, my HCG was only 314. I can't imagine it was more than 950 three days later. :hugs:


----------



## JackiePed

Thanks-- I'm probably worrying myself over nothing..... I just hear of all these people with numbers in 4000s at weeks and I get so nervous.

Thank you...


----------



## angelcake71

950 for 5 weeks seems ok to me.. as long as it continues to double every 48 hours.. x


----------



## vickyd

At 5 weeks mine was only 220 so im thinking 950 is pretty good!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

my hcg on the 13/8/10 at 4weeks and 2 days was - 133
my hcg on the 19/8/10 at 5 weeks and 1 day was - 2040 

They vary so widely hun so try not to worry :hugs: and the next set of results will give you a better picture of things hun x


----------



## JackiePed

Thanks.... I guess the last mc made me gun-shy... Levels are at 3400


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

understandable hun i was the same after my loss with this pregnancy :hugs:, glad things are ok :) x


----------



## JackiePed

Ohhh geez. Wanna hear a great follow-up story to this?

My doctor, bless his heart, is a dummy. So he called me to tell me my hcG levels (which I already knew because I called the lab) and he says, "So that's great news! Here's where I'd like to go from here... call my office in 2 weeks to set up an appointment, then we'll do a urine pregnancy test and if you're still pregnant we'll run order an ultrasound."

Ummmm.... excuse me? I sort of laughed nervously, "Um, if I'm still pregnant in two weeks? You need a urine test to determine that?" and he just said, "Well, you know, I have to make sure it's still positive before I go ordering an ultrasound. I mean, don't get me wrong, I don't anticipate anything going wrong -- just in case, you know. "

Wow. Doctors can say stupid things. He's a really nice man, and he's been very attentive and considerate.... but seriously doc, take some tact lessons.

Not to mention, if my levels are at 3400 NOW, even if the fetus stopped developing tomorrow I'd STILL show positive on a urine test in two weeks--- what a weird thing to say to a woman. :wacko:


----------



## stacey_

im practicalyl at the same stage as you, not having to have had blood taken previously for hcg levels, but this time (i thought i was 6 weeks so was panicking for no reason) and got dated so early they couldnt see anything on the ultrasound lol anyways, its more about the rate its doubling... not really the number itself.. my levels started really low but are doubling every 30 hours.. well, they were anyways lol i have another ultrasound on monday so fngers criossed evrything is ok.. but who knows :/ 
my figures at approximately 5 weeks is 2000.. but keep in mind they rose so quickly that a week before that they were 100 :/ x x


----------



## stacey_

passed on from another B&B member.. its saved my mind lol... 

https://www.betabase.info/doublingCalc.php


----------

